# Is repeating affirmations effective?



## amaytorr3884 (Aug 16, 2014)

I have been using thought log worksheets and have been keeping track of my thoughts. I have identified my major core beliefs. I've been rebuttling them and repeating the new core beliefs out loud for a few days. What is the most effective way of treating them? I dont want to waste my time.


----------



## mindfulmarc (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm curious to hear thoughts on this too. I've tried this technique, but with mixed results. I tend to use the technique right before stressful situations.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Afaik, there will be evidence for thought challenging in a CBT sense, but not just random made up stuff that you like the sound of. Your brain will probably only accept a more rational perspective (which is the point of CBT). You don't deliver a positive affirmation, you deliver a realistic thought free from cognitive distortions and biases.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I tried it and it felt like i was coming with lie after lie. It made me more angry and just felt dumb overall. I know it works for some people. It just isn't for everyone.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Skeletra said:


> I tried it and it felt like i was coming with lie after lie. It made me more angry and just felt dumb overall. I know it works for some people. It just isn't for everyone.


Maybe it would be more effective for you if it were subconscious, like during hypnosis or sleep.


----------

